# Acoustic Blues Riff Lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

a great little riff!!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

